# Coffee and bikes?! What's not to love



## Sunil (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi all, apologies this is London specific.

The London coffee festival guys and Spin London are doing a coffee and bikes Christmas special in Shoreditch. I'm going tomorrow for the afternoon session and was wondering if any other forum members were planning on being there?

link below; it's £1.75 for two tics if booked online (£5 at the door). If you use the code LCC2014 while booking you get entered into a raffle for an airbag bike helmet (yes, there is such a thing; who knew?!)

http://www.spinlcf.cc/


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Ta. I've had my tickets booked since September! Wonder what it'll be like?


----------



## Sunil (Nov 19, 2013)

spune said:


> Ta. I've had my tickets booked since September! Wonder what it'll be like?


Theres a bunch of London roasters as well as union, etc apparently the Rocket guys will also be there, so it should be pretty fun. Are you going to be there tomorrow afternoon as well?


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm heading there for the morning session this time. Hoping I can pick up a few Christmas and birthday presents in one fell swoop!

If it's anything like LCF then it'll rock.


----------



## jakeapeters (May 20, 2013)

I'm in for the PM session tomorrow. Been waiting for it for aaaaaages, looks awesome!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

going there now


----------



## bazschmaz (Sep 2, 2013)

Sunil, you post on the other forum?

DAS!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

What a fantastic day! Hope you guys managed to try the Union Christmas cocktail with the honey and rum, boy that was good!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like a good show. Not able to make this time round, but maybe next year if still on.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

According to a wee 2014 that was given out it's on! 5th December I believe. Definitely a nice trip out.

Spent a LOT of time drooling over the hardware. I'll upload a few snaps later!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm sharing because I said I would... but they're terrible!

Sure some decent pictures will pop up at some point over the weekend.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zt031ra8hdjmeat/Q9te07aaSI


----------



## Sunil (Nov 19, 2013)

It was a really nice day. The folks at union were brilliant as expected, brewing single origins in a siphon and passing out tasters. I managed to score a prolex mini grinder - I was very pleased with that as on amazon and eBay the shipping time from Japan was over a month!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I had the same but thought it come from the La Marzocco stand? But a nice drink never the less



spune said:


> What a fantastic day! Hope you guys managed to try the Union Christmas cocktail with the honey and rum, boy that was good!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Twas was La Marzocco, but the beans and staff were from Union!

It was lovely.

I had most of the espresso, then had it topped up with some steamed milk. So good...

Nice one Sunil. I have one too, it's a great piece of kit!

How much did you pay?


----------



## Sunil (Nov 19, 2013)

spune said:


> Nice one Sunil. I have one too, it's a great piece of kit!
> 
> How much did you pay?


£35. That's more than amazon and eBay but I couldn't wait several weeks for one to arrive - wanted to have it before I head off on vacay on the 16th.

Porlex mini + aeropress = travel size coffee heaven.

For those also interested in bikes, the stand out for me was 8ballbikes.co.uk. Reasonably priced (around £450) and very cool from a small local one man band.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Can't argue with that.

Agree with 8 Ball too; very nice chap and very cool bikes.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It looks like I missed a good day! How often do they run these?

I'm have to get myself to the next one.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks fun! Shame I was working









Is it worth starting a thread showing off our bikes too??


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

This was the first I believe, Spin, the cycle side of the event, runs in March, then LCF in March. And a Christmas pair up in December!

Definitely do it next year I would say. Spin, if you're into bikes, is probably insane too from what I saw yesterday!

Like the new avatar, Daren!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Gonna attempt that Chrimbo cocktail at some point today. I did ask the guy who made it what quantities of honey and rum he put into the drink but I've forgot:mad:


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

spune said:


> Like the new avatar, Daren!


Gonna put some on now actually while I have my Sunday morning potter about....


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

I went for the morning session yesterday and enjoyed it but not as vast as i imagined it would be. managed to get a little go on the rocket while i was there mind.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

dogday38 said:


> I went for the morning session yesterday and enjoyed it but not as vast as i imagined it would be. managed to get a little go on the rocket while i was there mind.


What did you think of the rocket?


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Daren said:


> What did you think of the rocket?


I loved the designs, but since using the gaggia factory at home for a while now I have definitely decided I prefer to be hands on involved in the coffee making process, so have shifted my future upgrade focus to a higher end lever machine.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

dwalsh1 said:


> Gonna attempt that Chrimbo cocktail at some point today. I did ask the guy who made it what quantities of honey and rum he put into the drink but I've forgot:mad:


Fancy giving it a go too. Definitely one for Christmas morning!

What rum was it? I forget!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Not sure on the rum but I can bet it was well expensive. The wife remembered the honey and it was £14 in the supermarket so I brought a mini pot which was a couple of quid. Anyway I attempted it with some Tesco Rum left over from my sons 21st and it was shite. Don't think I will bother again. memories.



spune said:


> Fancy giving it a go too. Definitely one for Christmas morning!
> 
> What rum was it? I forget!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

After a quick tweet, Union report it was Berry Bros. 12 year old rum and manuka honey, using their Emporium natural beans.

De-lish!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Any idea what rum it was and in what quantity? there are around 50 different varieties of rum on their web site.



spune said:


> After a quick tweet, Union report it was Berry Bros. 12 year old rum


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

The must-have gadget for the cycling coffee geek: GEAR GRINDER


----------

